# Chicken under a brick problems



## ffxjack (Sep 30, 2005)

Any one here try making chicken under a brick in the oven before?  I tried it w/2 bricks on a chicken in a skillet in the oven and the skin never really crisped up like it should because of all the chicken juices which came out when I cooked it.  I even used high heat (450) and seared it on the stove top first.
I subsequently got a mattone as a gift and pretty much the same thing happenned.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome to the boards. I have never heard of this technique before, but I think I would have predicted the outcome you got. I can't see that pressing a chicken would do anything but squish all the goodness out. 

Hopefully someone else will happen along and be able to help you out. Sorry.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 30, 2005)

I've heard of it but on a BBQ (or Grill) not in the oven.


----------



## ffxjack (Oct 1, 2005)

I had seen the technique and recipes from food network's website (can't remember the exact show) and did a google search.  People claim good results in the oven or on the stove but I've tried twice now w/poor results.  Unless someone has any other thoughts, I guess the grill, once I get one, will be my last try.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## GB (Oct 1, 2005)

I have done this technique on the stove and then I think I finished it in the oven. Can you post the recipe you used? That might help us troubleshoot it.

Here is the recipe I used and it did produce a very crispy skin. I did not have any bricks, so I used my heavy Dutch oven as the "bricks". I put aluminum foil on the bottom between the Dutch oven and the chicken for easier cleanup.

By the way, welcome to the board!!!

Chicken Under A Brick with Roasted Red Potatoes

3 lb Chicken
1.5 lb red potatoes
evoo
2.5 tbsp thyme
garlic
pepper flakes
juice of a lemon
salt
pepper


Cut out backbone.
Flatten Chicken by pushing down (use some force). Place a piece of plastic wrap on top then pound a bit to make it very flat.
Season with salt and pepper.
1 teaspoon of oil in a non stick skillet (high heat).
Place chicken skin side down. Place dutch oven or cast iron skillet with a few cans of anything on top of chicken. Turn heat to Med. Cook for 25 minutes.
Remove chicken. pour off most of the grease.
Cut up a pound and a half of red potatoes and add to the pan with some thyme.
Put chicken on top of potatoes and brush with thyme mixture (2 tbsp oil, garlic, 1.5 tsp thyme, pepper flakes, lemon juice, 1/2 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp black pepper).
Put into 450 oven for 10 minutes on lower rack. Temp should be 160. Remove chicken to rest.
Put potatoes back in oven for another 10 minutes. Drain potatoes on paper towels.


----------



## ffxjack (Oct 1, 2005)

Maybe I should try your recipe.  Here's the one I used.
  Crispy Chicken Under a Brick  

 1 whole (3 pound) chicken
3/4 cup olive oil
2 oranges, juiced and zested
2 teaspoons cumin seed, toasted
1 teaspoon curry powder
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste      Remove the backbone and split the chicken in half. Mix together 1/2-cup olive oil, orange juice and zest, cumin, curry, brown sugar, garlic and parsley. Marinate the chicken in the mixture for 1 hour, covered in the refrigerator. 


     Place an ovenproof skillet, preferably cast iron, over medium-high heat for about 3 minutes. Put the remaining 1/4-cup olive oil into the hot skillet and wait 1 minute for it to heat up. 


     Remove the chicken from the marinade, season all over with salt and pepper. Place the chicken halves in the skillet, skin side down. Wrap 2 bricks in aluminum foil and set them on top of the chicken. The weight will flatten the chicken resulting in a very crispy skin. 


   Cook on the stovetop for 10 minutes, then transfer the weighted skillet to a preheated 450 degrees F oven. Roast for 15 to 20 minutes. Use a thin metal spatula to pry the chicken from the pan so not to tear the skin.


 The chicken was quite tasty but unfortunately all this oil was released from the chicken during the oven roasting process ruining any hope of crispy skin.  Maybe the potatoes helped soak up the juice in your recipe.


----------



## GB (Oct 1, 2005)

Your recipe sounds delicious. Yeah the potatoes elevate the chicken so that the grease and juices do not ruin the crispy skin. I would try your recipe again with some potatoes underneath. The other thing I would recommend is when you remove the chicken from the marinade, make sure to dry it completely. I would probably even dry it with paper towels and then put it in the fridge for another hour or so to make sure it is super dry. Other than those two things I think it should produce a very crispy skin and a delicious meal!


----------



## ffxjack (Oct 1, 2005)

I definitely didn't make enough of a effort to dry it out thoroughly.  I guess maybe I'll try again after drying it out.  When I get a grill, that will probably work out best though.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 1, 2005)

An episode of _America's Test Kitchen_ just recently aired in my area that covered this, which sounds very similar to GB's method. The one thing I noticed that GB left out was that when you put the chicken on top of the potatoes put it skin side up.

Anyway - here is the ATK recipe if you want to look at it.


----------



## GB (Oct 1, 2005)

Michael that is exactly where I got the recipe  
I transcribed it as I watched it which is why I missed that good point that your thankfully remembered about putting it skin side up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 1, 2005)

I should have known, GB - it sure sounded familiar!  

If I remember right, the problem they were trying to overcome was the "soggy skin" syndrome. I see no reason why the recipe ffxjack has wouldn't work equally well just by changing the technique to insure a cripsy skin.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday*

I am not sure what chicken under a brick is.  I am sure that one of our cooks or chefs will have an answer for you.

Have a wonderful day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2006)

A 12", heavy bottomed, non-stick skillet, oven-proof to 450F isn't all that common.  (meaning I don't have one)

I have a 12" heavy bottomed non-stick skillet with a plastic handle that would probably melt at 450F.

I have a 12" heavy bottomed oven-proof skillet but it's not non-stick.

I'd bet the 12" All-Clad would work even though it's not non-stick.  twenty-five minutes should be plenty of time to allow the chicken to 'unstick' itself.


----------



## thymeless (Sep 20, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A 12", heavy bottomed, non-stick skillet, oven-proof to 450F isn't all that common.  (meaning I don't have one)
> 
> I have a 12" heavy bottomed non-stick skillet with a plastic handle that would probably melt at 450F.
> 
> ...



I use a well seasoned cast iron 12 inch skillet. Quite non stick and shines in this application. They're not expensive and work well for many dishes.


----------

